# Stocking new tank - Malawi or tangs?



## justanotherdj (Aug 1, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I'm new here and just getting back into the hobby after a few years off.

I've recently had the chance to pick up an nice 258 uk litre (68 is gallon) tank for a great price.

In the past I've kept Malawi cichlids, mainly mbuna yellow labs etc. I always thought if I was to get a tank that's what I would again keep.

However I have now been tempted by tanks, Tropheus in particular and being even more specific Tropheus Ikola.

I'd be interested to hear people's sticking suggestion for my tank based on what I've said above.

Also would an Ikola tank be a good biotype project or would it be better to mix species?

I'm very interested to hear your comment and suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## justanotherdj (Aug 1, 2018)

It should say 68 US gallon


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Look for a rectangle tank that is 48" x 18" or more for tropheus. 75G or 90G but gallons are not as important as dimensions...thus the 68G if it is not a 48x18 rectangle would not be desirable.


----------



## justanotherdj (Aug 1, 2018)

Yes it's a rectangle tank.

124cm x 40cm x 52cm high


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

48" x 16"

Might work.

I would do just the tropheus however.


----------



## justanotherdj (Aug 1, 2018)

Great, I'm thinking Ikola, Bemba or dubosi.

Would there be a preferred species for a tank that size and what would a good stocking level be?


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I have 21 Douboisi in a 90 gallon at the moment.
In the past I have had Kiriza and Chimba red - 30 if each in 90 gallon tanks (one tank for each species).


----------



## justanotherdj (Aug 1, 2018)

Would a mix be possible in a 5foot tank?

Duboisi, bemba and kiriza?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You don't want to save fry?


----------



## justanotherdj (Aug 1, 2018)

Could I not save fry in that set up? Or are you saying there would be cross breeding etc?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not save fry with 3 of the same species in a tank.


----------



## justanotherdj (Aug 1, 2018)

When you say save fry do you mean keep the fry? And why wouldn't you?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would worry about cross breeding. If I want multiple species in a tank and want to keep fry then look for species that have little risk of cross breeding.

Hybrid fish can hurt the hobby, and I prefer to avoid euthanizing. Keeping them would mean devoting a LOT of tanks to them (would not sell or give away) for their 8-year life span...occupying space I might use for new/interesting pure species.


----------



## justanotherdj (Aug 1, 2018)

Cool, that makes sense.

I will probably keep to one species then. It's hard choosing as there are several I like ☺.

Initially I was going to go for ikola but now I'm leaning towards duboisi. Bemba's look great too though haha. Maybe two tanks are needed!

Out of curiosity what species are less likely to cross breed?

And are pure bred easy to move on? I've never sold fry in the past.

It was this video that made me interested in a mixed tank


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you stocked tropheus and gobies, they would be less likely to cross breed. Look for a different genus.

But since tropheus are a fish that likes a lot of a single species in a 48x18 tank I would not do tropheus as one of the choices.

For a 48x18 a tank with calvus and shellies and cyprichromis would be unlikely to crossbreed.

You can always donate juveniles to fish auctions, or let the adults eat any fry.


----------



## justanotherdj (Aug 1, 2018)

Cool, I've read in other posts that duboisi tend not to cross bred, not too sure how true this is?

I was thinking about doing the mixed tank in a 60 inch aquarium and not keeping any fry, but breeding a single species in the 48inch tank


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm not sure I have seen that about duboisi or any other tropheus species...do you want to provide the links here?

What I've seen is that any mouth brooder can crossbreed and fish of the same genus are a greater risk than fish of different genera (with notable exceptions like Labidochromis caeruleus and Metriaclima estherae, Sciaenochromis fryeri and any Aunolocara, etc.).


----------

